# CBS cancels Jericho



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i16295f10f81874297d9c13c91f04a4a1


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i16295f10f81874297d9c13c91f04a4a1


Again......this show is just not supposed to be on the air no matter how good it really is.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

I hate you tv!  Journeyman and Jericho..... bad season casualties. /whine


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The ratings simply weren't there. Oh well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wasn't Jerico the one that was cancelled... the resurected as the writing in campaign?

Very few shows have ever survived after a "2nd chance"... and I am sure the writers strike didn't help it.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

If we all thought the last episode felt rushed, this final one is sure to feel VERY rushed... but at least they are going to tie things up a bit.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Considering the time slot it was put it, I think it did pretty well. That 10-11pm slot can be rough. At least in my market, it puts it up against the local Fox news. I truely believe that it would have done better with a 8-9 or 9-10 slot.

Can always hold out hope that another network will pick it up.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a shame. :nono2: Well,perhaps some network like USA,Universal HD or even HD Net may pick up it up eventually.Low ratings numbers or not,it was still one of the very few network (ABC,CBS,FOX,NBC) TV shows that we had enjoyed watching.With CBS putting the axe to this show for a second time now,I wonder how many pounds of peanuts they will get from the Jericho fans this time around.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

BTW, CBS, Jericho is the only nightime program I watched on your sorry network. The only other things I watch are football, basketball, golf and Face the Nation. Your prime time lineup sucks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I for one am pleased that at least CBS announced this in advance, so they can show the SERIES ender and really put a bow on this. If CBS was uncertain and instead showed a regular cliffhanger, and later canceled the show, I'd feel cheated. Now I can just wish SuperJake well knowing that he's not hanging off a cliff ...


----------



## transfan (Feb 18, 2008)

Yet The Ghost Whisperer is still on the air?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Wasn't Jerico the one that was cancelled... the resurected as the writing in campaign?
> 
> Very few shows have ever survived after a "2nd chance"... and I am sure the writers strike didn't help it.


I think all 7 episodes of season 2 were filmed last summer well in advance of the strike, so I'm not sure if that played into anything.

Maybe SciFi would pick this up? There's already a relationship there since they are airing season 1. One can hope...

This show had a great premise, but just didn't nail it quite right. But I still have seen every episode.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I am not sure why I watched every episode (probably because I am from KS) but I did. Every single episode I watched I kept saying how terribly written it was and screamed at the tv with "wth? why would anyone do that?" So to me it wasn't a big surprise but there are worse shows still on. 
I was also a big fan of Journeyman.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bummer, but not unexpected. A cable network might pick it up, but probably not.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

sucks...I like that show

of course I liked Journeyman as well


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

No evidence to prove my theory, but I dont' think the Networks (abc, cbs, nbc) realize how much Satellite and Cable are cutting into their viewer ratings. I think they need to start getting used to lower numbers. With so many channels the niche viewers are starting to be the only viewers with the few exceptions (no particular oder - some forgotten) Survivor, Dancing w/Stars, American Idol, etc. I personally don't watch these shows because they don't interest me. but they are like NASCAR, they appeal to a good part of the popluation.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Considering the time slot it was put it, I think it did pretty well. That 10-11pm slot can be rough. At least in my market, it puts it up against the local Fox news. I truely believe that it would have done better with a 8-9 or 9-10 slot.
> 
> Can always hold out hope that another network will pick it up.


Yeah how well did that show with Jimy Smits do there? Not very well, the amount of times I've been seeing Jericho on Sci Fi and Universal HD and HD Net I thought for sure it would get picked up, I also agree about Journeyman damn Shame


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I think all 7 episodes of season 2 were filmed last summer well in advance of the strike, so I'm not sure if that played into anything.
> 
> Maybe SciFi would pick this up? There's already a relationship there since they are airing season 1. One can hope...
> 
> This show had a great premise, but just didn't nail it quite right. But I still have seen every episode.


 I Agree they got closer with the End of Season 1 and the fighting between towns, but the show had too much soap stuff, not enough apcalyptic stuff, remember in the first show as Jake is coming home and he sees all the Dead Birds. The Show never surpassed that moment. Any world that had tha many Bombs Drop on that many cities would truly be in a F'd up state, not hanging around the local drinking hole with lights and Jukebox running.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

I have removed CBS from all the favorites list on all my boxes, They will never get my eyes again. The crappy timeslot just shows they never intended to keep the show going they just wanted to get the protest heat (and the nuts) to stop.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> I am not sure why I watched every episode (probably because I am from KS) but I did. Every single episode I watched I kept saying how terribly written it was and screamed at the tv with "wth? why would anyone do that?" So to me it wasn't a big surprise but there are worse shows still on.
> I was also a big fan of Journeyman.


Not sure what you were watching but this is one of the most engaging dramas to come along in years.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

We do just do not live in a cerebral society. The only way to slip intrigue and story past the slack jawed masses is ******* humor or T&A. I know why I like the Law and Order series, but I guarantee you without the string of assistant DA's over these years it would have never made it. Although now that I said it outloud, I am not that is why I watch it or not.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Scarpad said:


> I Agree they got closer with the End of Season 1 and the fighting between towns, but the show had too much soap stuff, not enough apcalyptic stuff, remember in the first show as Jake is coming home and he sees all the Dead Birds. The Show never surpassed that moment. Any world that had tha many Bombs Drop on that many cities would truly be in a F'd up state, not hanging around the local drinking hole with lights and Jukebox running.


Yes, I think this show lost me when they found a generator and they hooked it up to power a string of lights so they could have a town BBQ.

At least fans will get to see an ending.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I would rather see Journeyman return. Jerico was fun to watch but not very accurate.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I never really liked this show - watched season 1, but even then kept laughing at how predictable and almost cartoonish, the main characters behaved. Plus the acting was bad, very bad. I never got past the 1st episode of season 2 and barely FFW'd through most episodes - way too soap operish and the situations they found themselves in and got out of went from unbelievable to rediculous.....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked Jericho, especially mocking SuperJack and the downfall of Pamela Reed as an actress, but if there were a choice of having Journeyman or Jericho back, my J-vote would go to Journeyman. Hands down.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think Jericho started downhill on March 14, 2007, when the show turned away from being about the people of one town trying to survive in a post-nuclear holocaust, over a year ago. Perhaps it even started going downhill a month earlier, with the introduction of the government conspiracy sub-text on February 21, 2007. AFAIC, Jericho was way off track long before its first season ended. Maybe it shouldn't have been renewed, but having been renewed, the network should have insisted that they went back to the formula that worked so well for the first *ten or eleven* episodes, rather than letting this second season continue what I feel were the failed story lines of the second half of the first season.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

armophob said:


> We do just do not live in a cerebral society.


While I agree with the assertion, to some extent, I don't think Jericho qualifies as a casualty. As I pointed out in my message, above, Jericho didn't spend much time as a "cerebral" program.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> Not sure what you were watching but this is one of the most engaging dramas to come along in years.


I was watching the same as everyone else. It was a poorly written show. Just as others have stated the situations where some of the people were in and how they got out just really irritated me. A couple of examples is when Jake and Hawkins were looking for a power outlet and they just happened to have a brand new suv with a 3 prong power outlet (instead of the usual car outlets) in the back of it. The other example is when we would not see or hear Emily's (?) rogue father and then they would just show up out of the blue and then we wouldn't hear of them again. And WHERE are they now? 
Why did they have to hang Goetz body in the town? For all the AS Army knows he was fired and gone they could have easily disposed of his body and no one would have known. 
I know all shows have strange things happenening in it but this show really bothered me with its poor writing.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> While I agree with the assertion, to some extent, I don't think Jericho qualifies as a casualty. As I pointed out in my message, above, Jericho didn't spend much time as a "cerebral" program.


I guess that is true, except for the use of the imagination. I suppose today's society would rather have our terrorists brown and foreign. No shoe bombers in my tv land.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> Perhaps it even started going downhill a month earlier, with the introduction of the government conspiracy sub-text on February 21, 2007.


I have to agree in that it was the government conspiracy sub-text that turned me off to the show. Conspiracy story lines work in a movies because they are resolved somewhat quickly (in less than 2 hours). To continue on for multiple seasons just didn't work for me.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I started watching this year and watch the season one episodes. The show got to be a bit painful. It moved completely away from the survival after a nuclear attack to a load of drama and some goofy, nefarious corporate/government conspiracy.

This is a show that would have probably made a good movie or mini series.

But...to those that really enjoyed the show I'm sorry it got canned...it's not like we should have any great hope of a better series coming along...they're beyond rare nowadays.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I do tend to agree that watching "Swiss Family Jericho" would have been more enjoyable than what "Jericho" turned into ...


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bummer, but not surprising.

At least JERICHO fans are gonna get _some_ closure. Do think that 1 more season would have been plenty to sum it all up.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I for one am pleased that at least CBS announced this in advance, so they can show the SERIES ender and really put a bow on this. If CBS was uncertain and instead showed a regular cliffhanger, and later canceled the show, I'd feel cheated.


You mean like NBC did to us with Las Vegas??


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: .. First episode this season covered about 7 episodes in 5 minutes .. Then we had a well-paced series for 5 episodes .. The last episode covered about 3 or 4 in one episode and I suspect this one will cover at least 3 or 4 .. however, it's possible last episode was the time-jump so that we can have a grand finale.

Now, if they show the cliff-hanger version after all, what will that mean?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

But not surprising, the ratings just weren't there and no one can say that this show didn't get a fair shot and got canned before it got a chance to develop, it got it's chance and it just didn't measure up to the ratings standards a major network want. Once again though the ratings were plenty high enough for a major cable net like FX, USA, Sci-Fi, Spike, etc. Heck for that matter they're high enough for the CW, maybe for those of us enjoyed the show flaws and all we'll get lucky and it'll come back somewhere else, you'd think there'd be some advantage to starting w/ a known show that aleady has a built-in audience. Of course if it doesn't I do agree w/ the sentiment that at least we know it's gone and they'll be doing the wrap-up version of the finale and not leave us hanging. That at least leaves a little better taste in my mouth.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Sucks that a show many liked was cancelled, but I think Lost shows that you can do a show that requires thought and is not the least bit "*******" or filled with "T/A".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Sucks that a show many liked was cancelled, but I think Lost shows that you can do a show that requires thought and is not the least bit "*******" or filled with "T/A".


Hmmm .. Sawyer and Kate ..


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. Sawyer and Kate ..


Yeah, that Sawyer has some great T&A.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

What a shame. I missed it during the first run and am currently on ep. 16, catching reruns on Scifi and Hdnet. I also am recording all of this season off CBS HD. I read on IGN that they were looking at going to New York city and of all places, my home town of Cheyenne WY for the upcoming seasons. I noticed that one of the 6 capitols on the big map was in Cheyenne. I was looking forward to seeing how they portrayed this area but oh well. 

I agree some of it is very obvious what is going to happen but overall I like it so far, but the damn ep. 11 recounting of the first 10 episodes really pissed me off. I assume they were seeing ratings problems when that was airing and tried to recap to get new viewers involved. They should have just left it out of the reruns since it had nothing new in it. 

If anyone wants to read the interview with the Jericho guys it is at IGN.com in the TV section, it was up around a week ago and they were just asking them about where the series might go if it isn't canceled.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

R.I.P.
Jericho Airs Its Final Episode Tonight
As most of you know, what should have been Jericho's Season 2 finale tonight is now officially CBS' final episode ever of the much buzzed about series. It appears as though no amount of peanuts in this world will be bringing it back from the grave this time around. So alas, we bring you not only a sneak peak of tonight's closing episode, but an exclusive interview with Jake (Skeet Ulrich) - right before news broke of the show's cancellation and including what he had to say about his shows 'undetermined' future.

Link to Ulrich interview:

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...rivial-Mattrs/Jerichos-Skeet-Ulrich/800035642


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Exclusive: Jericho Boss Eyes "Other Life" for Show

BUT WAIT - THERE'S HOPE?!?!?!

TVGuide interview:

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/TVGuide-Editors-Blog/Tv-Mattrs/Jericho-Boss-Eyes/800036141

". . . . TVGuide.com: Let's talk about that "possible other life." What are the chances of that happening, of a cable network picking up Jericho? And why it isn't as easy as the fans would believe. A lot of fans are saying, "A cable network would kill for six million viewers."
Barbee: I wish I knew&#8230;. I really don't know what [the cable networks'] business models are. We get compared a lot to Friday Night Lights, but Friday Night Lights shoots in Texas and their budget is much lower than ours. Even with the restrictions that were put on us for this second season, we cut it pretty much to the bone. We might be able to get [the budget] a little lower, depending on where we are shooting&#8230;. I would imagine, though, that people would be thrilled to get our audience! We had eight million for our premiere, and even if we retained three or four million for a cable station, that'd be a good audience. I'm hoping these talks work out, but you never know.

But wait, there's more. Coming Wednesday, in Part 2 of my talk with Barbee: A sneak peek at the original cliff-hanger ending, and a burning after-the-finale question is answered."


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

cweave02 said:


> Exclusive: Jericho Boss Eyes "Other Life" for Show
> 
> BUT WAIT - THERE'S HOPE?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Well it's good to know that's there's at least talks going on w/ cable networks, I guess there's some hope. I might even forgive USA for cancelling The 4400 if they decided to pick up Jericho.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> I think Jericho started downhill on March 14, 2007, when the show turned away from being about the people of one town trying to survive in a post-nuclear holocaust, over a year ago. Perhaps it even started going downhill a month earlier, with the introduction of the government conspiracy sub-text on February 21, 2007. AFAIC, Jericho was way off track long before its first season ended. Maybe it shouldn't have been renewed, but having been renewed, the network should have insisted that they went back to the formula that worked so well for the first *ten or eleven* episodes, rather than letting this second season continue what I feel were the failed story lines of the second half of the first season.


The First Half of the Season was Awful, what with the townspeople of Jericho having BBQ's and Celebrating Halloween after a Nuclear Apocalypse ??? If anything it's viewers tuning out after the 1st 7 or 8 ridiculous Episodes that killed the show. The Second half was notably better than the first. But then the show was never really Dark enough in either season.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, the second season was just like the second half of the first season, and people didn't like it. :shrug:


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I will certainly miss Jericho, it was the only prime time show I really followed. I had hope for it when it was brought back by the fans. This reminds me of when CBS pulled the plug on my all time favorite show, Nash Bridges, it was a long, long time before I bothered with CBS again, except for certain sporting events like following my Colts, when I had no choice but to go with CBS, they just don't have the kind of shows I care to bother watching. I'll miss you Jericho.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

There's still a little hope it could come back.

I just spotted this at tv.com:

http://www.tv.com/story/11118.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=news&tag=headlines;title;4


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So hope lies with Comcast? Oy ...


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Would be nice if the Comcast/Jericho combo works.

Just hope it follows the D*/FNL deal, where new FNL eps hit D* first, then run on NBC later. As much as I loved JERICHO, I am not going back to Comcast for 1 show.

Now that JERICHO's timeslot replacement (the "Hidden Talents of the (b-list) Stars) was axed after 1 night.....guess those "low" JERICHO ratings don;t look so bad now.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This post shouldn't be too far off-topic.
I was in a Super Target store yesterday and picked up the first season of Jericho on DVD for $29.I had looked at it in the past,but the price was always between $40-$50.If anyone is looking for this on DVD,you may want to check your local Target stores.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A group of people,known as "Jericho Rangers" are throwing some money around for TV,print and billboard ads in the L.A. area.They are attempting to bring the show back again.More info at the following links.

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=55950


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> A group of people,known as "Jericho Rangers" are throwing some money around for TV,print and billboard ads in the L.A. area.They are attempting to bring the show back again.More info at the following links.
> ]


It just thrills me to see we have so many people with disposable incomes.

The government should cease the money and give it to flood victims in the midwest.

I liked the show but the show is gone, dead, and buried. They even had a series finale. LET IT GO! Get out of your Mommy and Daddy's garage and get some sun!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> It just thrills me to see we have so many people with disposable incomes.
> 
> The government should cease the money and give it to flood victims in the midwest.
> 
> I liked the show but the show is gone, dead, and buried. They even had a series finale. LET IT GO! Get out of your Mommy and Daddy's garage and get some sun!


Of course much the same could be said for some of the people that subscribe to the high-end satellite packages from Dish and DirecTV.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Of course much the same could be said for some of the people that subscribe to the high-end satellite packages from Dish and DirecTV.


Or of those on internet forums 24/7/365.  :lol:


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

or those that want to give away other people's hard earned cash.......


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, if some successfully raises Jericho from the grave, I'd watch it. Spend money to do so? They're kidding, right?:eek2:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Hey, if some successfully raises Jericho from the grave, I'd watch it. Spend money to do so? They're kidding, right?:eek2:


Uh, the first time this show was resurrected it was a far cry from the original. I'd hate to see what it turned into if ressurected again.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I picked this up yesterday at an area Super Target store for $15.99.Everyone else had it priced at $19.99.


----------

